
Google group for HN people in Bangalore - thevivekpandey
Hi friends,
    niyazpk has created a google group of HN people in Bangalore:
http://groups.google.com/group/bangalore-hn-meetup
    If you are interested in meeting up fellow HNers in Bangalore, please join the group.<p>A bit of history: I found out about niyazpk through one of his HN submissions. When I figured he was in Bangalore, I asked him if we could meet. He generalized the problem and created the google group.
======
niyazpk
Clickable: <http://groups.google.com/group/bangalore-hn-meetup>

Please let us know if you know of some nice place where we can meet. I have
absolutely no idea how many people we can expect for the meetup, but hopefully
we can get a good idea based on the response to this post.

------
frosty
A similar one for delhi (NCR)

<http://groups.google.com/group/delhi-hn-meetup>

Lets plan a meetup :)

------
faz
Thanks for creating a Google group for HNers in Bangalore. If there is a
meetup anytime soon, will there be any specific agenda, or will it be general?

~~~
thevivekpandey
I was thinking of meeting this coming Saturday or Sunday.

Agenda...well my secret agenda is to convince someone to join me in what I am
doing, or get convinced about what someone else is doing! :)

~~~
antileet
If you're interested we could meet one-on-one for coffee or beer sometime. I'm
aggressively trying to network and find a co-founder or a project as well :)
My contact information is available through my profile.

~~~
aadvaark
Same here. Strong need to meetup and find cofounders, partners, etc

~~~
antileet
Email me, I'm sure you can come along as well when Vivek and I meet on
saturday.

Suggestion: make your contact information available on your HN profile.

~~~
thevivekpandey
Yes, sure.

------
ankeshk
Just created one for Mumbai too: <http://groups.google.com/group/mumbai-hn/>

~~~
thevivekpandey
Chal padee hai ek leher....gaon gaon aur sheher sheher!

------
anjanb
I'm in Bangalore as well. Not very familiar with places to hangout/meet at;
however, will be glad to meet up if something interesting can happen.

------
shabda
Guess I would put in my offer HN here since no one took me on this offer last
time, and might be better suited to Indian HN readers.

<http://apps.ycombinator.com/item?id=1846545>

------
raghava
Are HNers from Mysore welcome? ;)

~~~
FraaJad
living up to Mysoreans reputation for being polite. i see :)

------
shabda
I created a general forum a while back.

<http://groups.google.com/group/hackernewsindia>

------
revorad
Anyone from Pune here? It's my hometown and I visit at least once a year. I'd
love to meet some HNers when I'm there next.

~~~
visakhcr
Here's the group for Pune.

<http://groups.google.com/group/hnpune>

------
caulagi
We can meet at Jaaga too - <http://jaaga.in>

------
faz
Amazing! There are active HNers in India too!

------
rick_2047
Anyone from Ahmedabad/Gandhinagar? I would love to organize a meetup here.

